#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-14
<ianorlin> phillw: also agreed
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-16
<phillw> tsimonq2: can you try adding lxqt onto a clean xenial 32bit lubuntu install. Thanks.
<phillw> tsimonq2: please use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Stable_Packages so as to rule out the meta-package
<tsimonq2> phillw: I will some time tonight
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-17
<phillw> tsimonq2: did you test lxqt?
<wxl> phillw: i did in the vm and all was well, but i didn't do netboot yet
<phillw> was that adding to lubuntu xenial that worked?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> there's obviously something i must be missing for netboot
<phillw> that's good, it was failing
<wxl> although there were problems with images recently in general (across the board)
<wxl> so that might have been it too
<wxl> my image is from the 14th fwiw
<phillw> netboot is independent of ubuntu builds.
<phillw> it comes from debian and they basically bolt a bit of ubuntu onto it :D
<wxl> oh? ok. i'll get a netboot image and see what i can figure out
<wxl> unless tsimonq2 wants to :)
<wxl> but he's still scared of lxqt i think heheeh
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 I have a netboot VM that bitched out when adding lxqt to it, so it still a virgin netboot VM
<wxl> !language | phillw
<wxl> XD
<ubot93> phillw: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phillw> ooh, that is impolite? Sorry.
<wxl> heheheh i'm kidding phillw don't be a grumpy pants :)
<phillw> And I chose that word carefully owing to age of other person on here :P
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> admittedly i think that's one of those words that's ok on television, but i haven't seen it pop up in any recent episodes of my little pony XDXD
<tsimonq2> phillw: Helen did :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: I already did it with a netboot image
<tsimonq2> wxl: but I hadd to install lightdm and openbox
<tsimonq2> wxl: so add those two to the list
<phillw> wxl: there is a shed load of updates on the netboot image from last time it failed...
<phillw> tsimonq2: you can also use SDDM if openbox 'has issues'
<tsimonq2> phillw: but lightdm works fine
<phillw> tsimonq2: just for if it decides to not want to 'play nicely'
<tsimonq2> phillw: which it hasn't :P
<phillw> let me just go find my instructions..... tsimonq2 now you know why there are lots of wiki pages for lubuntu stuff... I write them so I have reference to go back to :)
<phillw> wxl: lxqt-metapackage is happy again, the disturbance in the force has been resolved.
<wxl> !info openbox-qt xenial
 * wxl kicks ubot93
<ubot93> Package openbox-qt does not exist in xenial
<wxl> argh
<tsimonq2> wxl: wait, let me fire up lububot XD
<wxl> !info obconf-qt xenial
<ubot93> obconf-qt (source: obconf-qt): Openbox configuration with a Qt interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0+20150822-1 (xenial), package size 73 kB, installed size 373 kB
<wxl> there it is
<wxl> is openbox gtk free then?
<phillw> wxl: let me check to see if obconf-qt is usable yet. I was told it was not and to use the obfconf (gtk) one
<wxl> is there any reason to go with sddm over lightdm?
<tsimonq2> nope :P
<phillw> wxl: nope, it's just a suggestion for when they break lightdm :)
<wxl> hahahahah k phillw
<Unit193> wxl: Is there a Qt greeter?
<phillw> wxl: it's on the topic for #lxde :)
<wxl> Unit193: i guess that's more of a question for rafael. doubt it.
<Unit193> !info lightdm-kde-greeter
<Unit193> That's about it.
<ubot93> lightdm-kde-greeter (source: lightdm-kde): LightDM KDE greeter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.2.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1085 kB, installed size 2350 kB
<phillw> Unit193: (22:46:43) phillw: agaida: do you know if there is a qt-greeter yet, or do we still need lightdm-kde-greeter ?
<phillw> (22:47:03) agaida: use sddm
<phillw> (22:47:16) agaida: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-lxqt/lxqt-metapackages.git/tree/debian/control
<wxl> yeah well that's kind of a non-answer XD
<phillw> wxl: well.... (22:47:57) agaida: and no - the lightdm greeter for lxqt is deprecated and will never ever appear in debian
<wxl> there is that
<wxl> perhaps good to ask redwolf about?
<phillw> lightdm is now dead, so we better get used to its replacement :)
<wxl> wait, is ubuntu getting rid of lightdm?
<phillw> wxl: not sure, but it seems Qt are?
<wxl> definitely true with kubuntu
<wxl> they went sddm
<phillw> well, that does point to that lightdm-kde-greeter is not going to be a choice for LXQt :)
<Unit193> lightdm is in no way dead.
<phillw> Unit193: it is not, but we are discussing what is happening for LXQt :)
<wxl> so we should probably chaneg the netboot instructions to include sddm then with a note that we'll likely make that change too
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system does not mention lightdm
<tsimonq2> wxl: or lightdm :P
<phillw> I'm going to edit it to use obconf-qt
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-22
<tsimonq2> wxl: So slangasek on behalf of the TB dropped PPC
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-December/001199.html
<tsimonq2> wxl: Forwarding to lubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: Omg Thunderbird sucks with this... anyways... forwarded? :)
<acheronuk> one less architecture to randomly FTBFS on :)
 * tsimonq2 kicks acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> or fail autopackagetests on
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-18
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^ GCI
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't know what we could do, to be honest.
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's not that I'm not thinking about it, I'm just ... stumped
<wxl> writing all those testcases might be one such thing
<wxl> doing ISO tests would be another
<tsimonq2> We already have ISO testcase ones
<wxl> bug triage, etc
<wxl> but not OUR ISO testcases
<tsimonq2> But I've been told to be on the lookout because I've already gotten a few garbage submissions...
<wxl> alternate, at the very least, is different
<tsimonq2> Yes, *our* ISO testcases
<wxl> well the task needs to clearly define the paramenters of what's to be expected
<tsimonq2> How doesn't it? :)
<wxl> if you have garbage submissions, it doesn't
<tsimonq2> It's not been an Ubuntu-specific thing.
<tsimonq2> There's a thread on the mailing list about it right now.
<wxl> i saw it. frankly, it's nothing new
<tsimonq2> Ask elopio or flexiondotorg if you can be added as a mentor to the Lubuntu ISO testcase ones...
<lubot> YoungYoshie was added by: YoungYoshie
<lubot> AlFXLogic was added by: AlFXLogic
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> hello everyone
<lubot> YoungYoshie was removed by: YoungYoshie
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AlFXLogic, Welcome!
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Ooh, what if we made writing a working Ubuntu SSO plugin for Phab a GCI task.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That would be useful, right?
<wxl> yeah i think that would be great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, You wanna do it or should I?
<wxl> go ahead, @tsimonq2. i'm still setting up at work. but link me when you're done and i'll assign myself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I won't be able to for a few hours yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So go ahead.
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> so, I was wondering
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> noob stuff
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I noticed that the default lubuntu theme is the fastest
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I was wondering, did anyone ever made a dark variant of it?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I know there are plenty of themes out there but they are not tailored on Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AlFXLogic, @VikingRedwolf? :P
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> if not, can you address me to some documentation about this matter? I will do that myself then submit to the development theme
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> it should be ok for my low skills
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, .___.
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> so, did I say something idiotic?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the thing is a lot of people is asking me for that lately
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> lmao
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BUT you deserve an explanation, and it's simple: I can't keep updated two themes (or a theme with two sub-sets), sorry :(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and we have this gem: https://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+Dark+Blue?content=169553
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> sure which is why I'm volunteering, just tell me what to study
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's a Lubuntu-like theme (based too in Ambiance) with dark colours
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the thing is we might change it again with the Qt desktop
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> will try it then
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> good! and please, don't hesitate to report any bug you see, so we can improve it
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> but the only theme that does not screw up with anything in Lubuntu is the default one
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that's why I try to keep it updated with the gtk libraries
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's my personal nightmare XD the gtk guys are always changing things
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> lol
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> thanks mate
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope, thank YOU :)
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> just in case I wanted to tweak the default theme, what software should I use?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> for the sake of learning
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sadly there's only one way: an editor
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ok
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but let me find some documentation so you can play a bit
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> atm im trying a good plugin for sublime to display colors direcly on the code
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> otherwise it's gonna be a pain in the ass
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> for the theme testing use awf
<wxl> language, please
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> read this:
<lubot> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70803&highlight=gtk+theme+editor
<lubot> and this:
<lubot> http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Icon_Theme_Guidelines
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_3046.mp4
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @VikingRedwolf, thanks again
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_3047.mp4
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> lmao good one
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @VikingRedwolf, tried this guy but it's not thesame
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there're tones of dark themes out there
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> in the sense that for instance, Software center top bar does not render well for instance
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @VikingRedwolf, and they all suck on Lubuntu
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you tried thr Arc and Adapta ones? they're compatible, and up to date, and their ETA variants (dark) are awesome
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> i liked FlatStudioDark for instance
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> but still
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @VikingRedwolf, will do thanks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_3048.mp4
<wxl> @tsimonq2: review and get published https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4966855116587008/
<wxl> (don't forget to assign yourself)
<wxl> that is no small task
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack, looking
<tsimonq2> lgtm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you take care of that lubuntu-users email please?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-19
<lubot> Daniel Samado was added by: Daniel Samado
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Daniel Samado, Welcome!
<lubot> <Daniel Samado> Hello Goodnight.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Daniel Samado, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooooooh wxl I have a GCI task idea
<wxl> JFDI XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Help a person with a problem in #lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> actually that's kind of interesting
<wxl> or the mailing list
<wxl> or askubuntu, etc.
<wxl> yes
<wxl> do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Riiiiight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll JFDI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ;) ;) ;l
<wxl> assign me to it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Will do later
<lubot> <tsimonq2> School...
<wxl> k ta
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-20
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Important announcement about installing Lubuntu 17.10 on some Lenovo laptops: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/943277376808595456 | Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) released! http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridge
<tsimonq2> Aww :/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Important announcement about installing Lubuntu 17.10 on some Lenovo laptops: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/943277376808595456 | Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | T
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Important announcement about installing Lubuntu 17.10 on some Lenovo laptops: https://is.gd/TAxKEl | Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ub
<tsimonq2> Sorry everyone. I apparently don't know how to set a topic. :P
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Important announcement about Lubuntu 17.10 on some Lenovo laptops: https://is.gd/TAxKEl | Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've been considering a 17.10 respin anyways due to some UEFI installation issues, but regardless, keep on the lookout if you're installing a Lenovo laptop.
<tsimonq2> Better.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also have received a report that Toshiba laptops might be affected: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1736827
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1736827 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Toshiba BIOS wrecked" [Critical, Triaged]
<wxl> nice
<wxl> that's what happens when people don't follow specs
<wxl> s/people/manufacturers/
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-December/004254.html
<Kamilion> oh? are they hitting the SPI write protection bug again?
<Kamilion> hah.
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147/comments/141
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical, Confirmed]
<Kamilion> yep.
<Kamilion> "From our investigation with ODMs, the problem is due to the SPI flash has become write protected."
<wxl[m]> Kamilion: did you see the current theories on why it fails? Not because of the module but because of the chips not following specs well.
<wxl> what kind of weird update is this, @VikingRedwolf ??? https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/99207256538835238
<wxl> while you're fixing that you can reply to that dude giving him a link to the bug. it may not affect him.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, They didn't request it was halted... Steve just warned us.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a warning, not a hard forbiddence
<wxl> @tsimonq2: huh?
<wxl> oh ic now
<wxl> i guess the question is misguided
<wxl> it doesn't affect 17.04
<wxl> and there's no spinning of 17.10
<wxl> the issue is, however, that ubuntu did completely remove any easy link to the 17.10 download
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's worse, actually. they've removed any links at all frmo cdimage.u.c
<wxl> some of the mirrors still have it but that's about it
<wxl> errr but it's still on releases.u.c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, OH I didn't know that.
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what the hell?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you touched the blog for anything?
<wxl> in fact someone just dropped this in another channel https://www.cyberciti.biz/linux-news/ubuntu-17-10-no-longer-available-for-download-due-to-lenovo-bios-getting-corrupted/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No
<wxl> ntoe too that it isn't ONLY lenovo
<wxl> no, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've tweeted though
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not connected. weird. every change to the site gets an instant replica in the Mastodon place
<wxl> i'm not sure where i first saw that bug but i've been following it closely
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> unless you deactivate the checkbox on the right ;)
<wxl> FIX IT @VIKINGREDWOLF
<wxl> so far only two errant changes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> naaah
<wxl> they were 2 hours ago
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<wxl> don't make me check the logs for who messed up :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O_O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, it seems it was me :$
<wxl> hm
<wxl> so
<wxl> surprised
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o_____o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you should be. it's Simon who usually do strange things
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *runs*
<wxl> https://llwproductions.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/angry-face-husky.jpg
<wxl> true though
<wxl> example: just found this pic of simon http://cdn.foodbeast.com.s3.amazonaws.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/dog-banana-costume.jpg
<wxl> (honestly, that almost made me spit up my tea. that face omg)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Respond to the tweet as LubuntuOfficial saying the images have officially been taken down.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please. :)
<wxl> s/tweet/toot/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please
<wxl> well i didn't see no tweet
<wxl> but i did see a toot
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<wxl> but technically that's only for ubuntu
<wxl> not sure if we should follow suit?
<wxl> i think at least issuing a stern warning would be good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I already tweeted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Two times last night
<wxl> i mean on our downloads page(s)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Read the channel topic here XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, follow suit
<wxl> the problem is not the people that know how to look for information.. it's the ones that just point and click :)
<wxl> so @VikingREdwolf that's on your todo list
<wxl> i got a testcase to write today. we agreed on a solution
<wxl> (re: UEFI testcases)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<wxl> also @VikingRedwolf if you could delete those errant toots, that would be good too
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf, here's your todo list:
<wxl> 1. change any download pages we have to match what ubuntu did to theirs with 17.10 https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<wxl> 2. delete these toots https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/99207261937112809 https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/99207256538835238
<wxl> 3. reply to this toot saying that downloads have been obfuscated https://mastodon.rocks/@miwilc/99207284447154504
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where's that tweet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Read it. :l
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also you should include an explicit mention of it in the release notes with a link to the longer description in the ubuntu release notes
<wxl> i
<wxl> see it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> toots erased
<wxl> don't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I will man, but I'm at school
<wxl> ok
<wxl> 4. reply to whatever tweet @tsimonq2 has whenever he decides to link us to it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll add a "discouragement" message as well
<wxl> yes i think that would be wise
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also, please Simon, can you tell if the "mobile bug" looks fine now? the menu on top o f the content, I mean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Seriously?
<lubot> Topic for channel #lubuntu-devel:
<lubot>  | Important announcement about Lubuntu 17.10 on some Lenovo laptops: https://is.gd/TAxKEl
<lubot>  | Lubuntu QA/Development
<lubot>  | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies
<lubot>  | http://lubuntu.me
<lubot>  | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here)
<lubot>  | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic
<lubot>  | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org)
<lubot>  | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot>  * set by tsimonq2
<wxl> huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: The is.gd link.
<tsimonq2> Go there.
<tsimonq2> It's linked there.
<wxl> ah so @VikingRedwolf what you need to do is reply to that tweet with the new info
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, As LubuntuOfficial, right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, I'm still doing the WARNING thing .__.
<wxl> you have all the time in the world @VikingRedwolf
<wxl> (not really)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> omg omg omg so much stress
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Go faster. .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I'm messing with you}
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_3085.mp4
<wxl> i'm going to un-beginner task the lubuntu qa task
<wxl> students can only do 2 beginner tasks
<wxl> i think that's why we're not getting any of them done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, OK, and create a task for testing the 17.10 ISOs so by the time the task is approved, it's time
<wxl> but how can we test the fix, @tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> unless you have the hardware
<wxl> and even then you run the risk of bricking
<wxl> my guess is they'll only smoketest and call it good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Well it will also pull in literally every update released to Artful since then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So we need general testing yoom
<wxl> not necessarily
<wxl> it *could*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Urgh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Then why do we test the final images if we test the final beta images? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can also add a skull icon and a symbol of BIOHAZARD  o___o
<wxl> oh i like that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the biohazard symbol? O_o
<wxl> unicode is always justified :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<wxl> MAYBE BOTH
<wxl> what about the like electrocution warning?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🍺 <- best emoji ever
<wxl> don't use that one
<wxl> https://emojipedia.org/high-voltage-sign/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you're a bsolutely right, sorry, I'll look for the GUINNESS EMOJI o__o
<wxl> https://emojipedia.org/fire/
<wxl> https://emojipedia.org/radioactive-sign/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that flame describes me
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you could reply the toot though
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you are the mastodon guy!
<wxl> no you will
<wxl> you're already logged in
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> smsmshmm
<wxl> TOO LATE I CALLED IT YOU"RE IT NO TAG BACKS LOVE YOU BYE
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O__O
<wxl> actually i'm late for work, so no luck anyways XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you'll get skinny
<wxl> i wish..
<wxl> seriously, bai
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, eeewww
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm sure you saw this but:
<wxl> 0954 < slangasek:#ubuntu-release> wxl: also, investigation is still in progress of a runtime recovery
<wxl>                                   of the issue.  If we get one, then there's no need to respin the
<wxl>                                   images after all
<wxl> but if you are right that we will need full release testing if that doesn't happen
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf is your list done? :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aye
<wxl> good boy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> toss me beer!
<wxl> actualy i can't yet
<wxl> there's still the front page
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that'll look ugly if I use the same warning code
<wxl> maybe just disable that section temporarily?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, the frontpage leads you to the downloads, and the message
<wxl> except for what's under that link
<wxl> bottom half of https://share.riseup.net/#QOei8uNoscs4Fx7gTdVFbw
<wxl> i'm suggesting to disable that particular section
<wxl> leave the download link at the top
<wxl> for that matter, i think it might be best not to litter the front page with download links at all, no?
<Kamilion> *perk via highlight*
<Kamilion> wxl: doesn't suprise me, gigadevice has been known to be weird in the past.
<Kamilion> https://lwn.net/Articles/741913/
<Kamilion> i'm amused at the fourth comment
<wxl> yeah it's really not a lenovo issue. it just so happens that they seem to use a lot of the bad chips :)
<wxl> Kamilion: it's kind of like the time i happened to have a motherboard from a manufacturer that was afflicted by the capacitor plague
<wxl> at least it didn't catch fire XD
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague#/media/File:Brand_auf_Platine.jpg
<wxl> it was surprisingly usable for as many capitors were bulging on it
<Kamilion> well, yeah, the capacitance was only off by a little until they went boom
<Kamilion> it was the possibility of a sudden venting that would cause problems and schmoo all over
<Kamilion> nasty brown/black tar and paper tatters
<Kamilion> thankfully, not as hard to clean up as a burst battery, like on amigas and various arcade machines
<Kamilion> that shit's actually acidic and will eat away at the traces
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I doubt we'll be able to avoid a respin.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And wxl, this was exactly my point: slangasek> wxl: the images will have to be built with all the SRUs since release; we should plan for full release testing
<wxl> @tsimonq2: "doubt" is no certainty
<wxl> @tsimonq2: in other news be prepared to let's encrypt all of lubuntu.me next month https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-coming-jan-2018.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, That's your task. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless you teach me how!
<wxl> i've never done it before and besides you run phab so there :þ
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, no way!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :D
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf: whey
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I did with my own server
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I must admit that ubuntu servers are easier to configure
<wxl> what are you using on your server??
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> letsencrypt
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ubuntu server 16.04
<wxl> uh
<wxl> oh
<wxl> now i get it :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<wxl> well i think @tsimonq2's machinery is ubuntu too
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> look at this: https://certbot.eff.org/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> easy steps
<wxl> then where is it hard?
<wxl> um
<wxl> s/hard/difficult/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it is not with certbot
 * wxl glowers at @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I could do it, and remember... I'm blonde!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> buuuut I f*cked it up a couple times
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> question: is everything in the same server / host?
 * agaida think: certs are boring, lets_encrypt is boring and wildcard certs take away all the fun of being a nerd ...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> are wildcards already supported?
<agaida> no - not yet
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and can certbot / letsencrypt create certificates across hosts?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I don't think so, so our Phab instance might not be https
<agaida> why - use a standard cert in that case - wildcard certs may be convinient but ...
<redwolf> standard cert? paid ones?
<agaida> aka register phab.domain.tld with exactly that domain to the machine  - thats possible
<redwolf> the domain is in Gandi, so we could buy one for all sub-sites
<redwolf> but I don't think certbot can do that
<redwolf> or, more likely I have no idea how to do that
<redwolf> wxl: https://certbot.eff.org/#ubuntuxenial-apache
<agaida> redwolf: i have letsencrypt certs for misc subdomains on different machines - like on dev-host: https://pb.5id.eu/3wcW
<redwolf> really? nice! but that's beyond my skills :(
<agaida> and on our normal webserver https://pb.5id.eu/form/
<agaida> thats easy - the certs are bound to the machine
<agaida> in combination with the (sub).domain.tld - so the mechanism is easy
<redwolf> I though the script literally looked for folders in the server
<agaida> i issue a certificate from a certain machine - letsencrypt resolve the issued domain/subdomain and deliver the cert exactly to this machine
<agaida> done
<agaida> you might notice that i use right now the standalone certbot with a start and a stop hook
<agaida> that means - $webserver is terminated, certbot took over and provide port 80 and receive the possible certs and updates - and start the $webserver with the new certs
<agaida> old script - reason was the old nginx that can't do this on the fly
<agaida> but the 10s all three days don't hurt, so i leave it that way
<agaida> just lazy
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-21
<simonizor> I get this after my LXQt session crashes on the latest upgrade on 18.04 daily: `Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50902) with this library (version 0x50903)`
<agaida> nice - so one should not mix Qt versions - thats all
<simonizor> I mean, I didn't on my end lol
<agaida> tsimonq2 is guilty
 * agaida why o why all people break an innocent and nice LXQt with Qt-updates
<agaida> at least qtxdg, libfm-qt, liblxqt, lxqt-qtplugin should be rebuilt iirc
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/KcBs - i was possible wrong, libfm-qt and lxqt-qtplugin should be sufficient, bump in virtual qt abi
<agaida> :)
<redwolf> simonizor? XD
<simonizor> ? lol
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-22
<simonizor> yay it's working again.  Nice
<simonizor> One other question... any idea why when using the GTK2 widget option in LXQt, the link color always stays the same color blue regardless of the theme?  Ex: https://u.teknik.io/sNyPE.png
<simonizor> Using lxappearance to set the GTK theme... have tried like a half dozen themes, and the link color is always the same.  Not a huge deal, just kinda ugly on darker themes
<agaida> i guess we would accept patches upstream
<simonizor> I would have no idea where to look lol
<agaida> might be that thats only some formatting - and regarding ideas - dito
<redwolf> simonizor, that's my personal nightmare. themes don't match, unless you force it using a GTK Engin under Qt. nasty
<simonizor> just wondering if it was something that you were aware of and/or if there was a quick fix
<redwolf> GTK doesn't control the Qt environment though
<redwolf> "fully" control
<redwolf> I hate having Qt, desktop, widgets and gtk themes having to match now. I really hate it
<simonizor> Yeah, I figure it has to be something happening when the Qt engine translates the GTK theme to be used for Qt apps
<agaida> make them matching :P
<agaida> redwolf: ^^
<simonizor> That's really the only issue I've had with the GTK2 theme widget option, though
<redwolf> I was about to propose using the Justin Bieber theme, all in pink
<redwolf> .___.
<simonizor> Other than that, I find the GTK2 widget option to be one of the easiest ways to theme any Destkop Environment and have your Qt and GTK apps using the same theme
<redwolf> and the desktop also has its own thing
<redwolf> and some widgets
<redwolf> nightmare
<simonizor> Yeah, the system theme takes care of that part
<simonizor> when you set it to the system option for the LXQt theme, it'll use the GTK theme also
<redwolf> no, I told here before I'm doing some changes on the icon theme. if after my modifications, it doesn't fit with the gtk theme, we should consider even changing it
<redwolf> I'm also doing some tests with a "Lubuntised" version of Adapta
<simonizor> I'm just using the same icon pack for both myself... Papirus with Breeze actions dark version
<simonizor> no issues with that
<simonizor> set the same icon pack in LXQt settings and lxappearance, and I'm good to go
<redwolf> I know. but we have to keep our icons. it's part of the Lubuntu identity
<redwolf> yeah, icon themes are (sometimes) desktop agnostic. or they should be.
<simonizor> Shouldn't be a huge issue... I've been using the same icon pack on GTK and Qt DEs without problems
<redwolf> I'm adding tones of icons to the Qt elements
<redwolf> and Julien and I are testing a new SVG theme engine that works fine in Qt environments and matches our current theme
<redwolf> so, we're testing all options
<agaida> hmm - and i guess that links simply was forgotten in the themes - wouldn't be the first time
<redwolf> the browser?
<redwolf> isn't that the one you use when X is broken? like nano? XD
<simonizor> for the GTK2 widget option?  just like a toggle sort of forgotten or something you need to code in yet?
<agaida> even for pure Qt widget styles
<simonizor> oh, hmm
<agaida> one could try it  - just install some Qt styles
<RedWolf[m]> let me find the link of that engine / theme
<redwolf> https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum/releases
<redwolf> dat
<agaida> kde-style-breeze, quantum as a dark style, not packed yet in debian and there are others
<redwolf> examples: https://store.kde.org/content/show.php/Kvantum?content=166241
<agaida> ah kvantum
<agaida> hihihi - down left - the links :D
<redwolf> aye, it works fine. and fast. and I have a theme ready.
<redwolf> considering the pink one though .__.
<agaida> so the best bet would be just to ask tsujan
<agaida> if someone knows things about Qt styling ...
<redwolf> nobody fully understands Qt styling, not even Qt creators XD
<agaida> thats fine - therefor we have tsujan :P
<lubot> NickTh was removed by: NickTh
<tsimonq2> agaida: It's not my fault as much as it is Britney's for migrating things at different times...
<lubot> Eduardo B N was removed by: Eduardo B N
<lubot> Russell Sancto was added by: Russell Sancto
<agaida> tsimonq2: i know :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @NickTh, 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Eduardo B N, 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Russell Sancto, 😃
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-23
<lynorian> pink theme?
<lynorian> :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/OMgEwki.jpg :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, If my daughter see that, and want it, i will find you...
<wxl> i love how there's VikingRedWOLF and WOLFenprey and tSIMONq2 and SIMONizer. when's someone going to come out with a wxl-containing nick? good luck.
<agaida> redwolf: that should be lubuntu-standard :P
 * agaida runs
<wxl> naw, we'll just make it standard upstream XD
<agaida> i'm all for - fine for LXDE
<wxl> i'll submit it but make sure to thank you for the suggestion agaida
<agaida> sure - that will speed up some things :P
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think we can assume that Alpha 1 has been pushed back a week (nobody has objected to my proposal to do so).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be doing checklist tracking.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Would you like a Christmas/New Years/Holidays easter egg to be thrown in?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want me to upload that for you, now's the time. ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Like a wallpaper or something
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope, we agreed on no more religious wallpapers
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, it's a bit late, don't you think?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Then like a holiday one :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Meh, not really
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> everybody works here .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Hmmmmm?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-24
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh... A lot of users are on holiday
<lubot> C'mon, figure out a festive wallpaper ;)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/0zmaETx.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 🙈
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> 😈
<teward> one of you all can probably answer this one... https://askubuntu.com/questions/989204/why-did-lubuntu-delayed-the-release-of-16-04-3-lts-from-august-september-to-the
<teward> *hides*
<wxl> konrad11901: talking about doing image testing on a regular basis, we'd LOVE the help. usually dailies only need a spot check, but when it comes to milestone testing (alpha 1 is coming soon) we need full coverage and as much of it as possible.
<konrad11901> wxl: I'll do my best to help you with testing! Let me know when alpha 1 will come :)
<wxl> i thought we had it in the topic. hey tsimonq2 when did you decide to do alpha 1? we have a new tester ( konrad11901 ) who wants in on the fun
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Alpha 1 on the schedule is the first week in January but in my email to ubuntu-release I was like "yeaaaaaaah no, people are still gonna be on holiday" and proposed the second week in January
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way, I'm doing checklist tracking, so Lubuntu's in.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 so when do you expect testing to start? stick it in the topic when you get it figured out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, The weekend before, maybe? As soon as I get someone from the Release Team to ratify my release schedule change and sign up to do Nusakan I'll be happy to do things like that. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-17
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> How much space do I need on usb to extract lubuntu 18 0 4 iso
<lubot> <teward001> *checks the Lubuntu ISO size*
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I heard more than that is recommended
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> But idk
<lubot> <teward001> yeah but it helps for me to have a baseline ;)
<lubot> <teward001> @Nathanpotato by 'extract' do you mean for creating an installer disk or for installing the system to?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Btw fam even though I got frustrated with arc, I'm gonna put learning c++ and qt on the side while I figure out arc with the guide sometime this week during the weeknights. I'm determined this time.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9350c3dfe2b2: Add places with Desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9350c3dfe2b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL272272be1063: Add creating files/folders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL272272be1063
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#3522
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f2eecbe0af7: Add trash to manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f2eecbe0af7
<hmollercl> are you there wxl?
<lubot> MaRcE_809 was added by: MaRcE_809
 * wxl[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot_20181217-074030_Riotim.jpg (216KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/disroot.org/wxDiBxjSjyqqeaWHYiEVEoQz >
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 @SamuelBanya got that crazy idea to use GitHub from you ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl[m]> Also you note how I explain how to use `arc`. It's just one line (unless you've deviated from the normal way of doing things)
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl what's up?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll try arc again Walter
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not a problem. I just get frustrated easily sometimes
<hmollercl> @wxl I have ready the MVP for additional driver tab. Can you test it?
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl sure! Where's it at?
<hmollercl> @wxl that's thing. At this point only in my pc. Where should/can I upload it?
<wxl> hmollercl: is it a binary?
<hmollercl> no, .py
<hmollercl> the source code.
<hmollercl> not sure how to compile .py in linux at this moment
<wxl> you could put it in a ppa
<hmollercl> how?
<hmollercl> should I put the whole code or only the diffs aggaints the master?
<wxl> in the packaging guide there's a bit about ppas
<hmollercl> ok, will read it
<wxl> or you could just put the whole source code in your launchpad account
<wxl> or github or whatever
<wxl> i can figure it out :)
<hmollercl> I have launchpad, the master is in launchpad https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main
<hmollercl> should I put the whole code?
<wxl> yep
<hmollercl> or "create a new ppa" ??
<wxl> you could do that... to create binaries, but no worries
<wxl> the source is fine
<hmollercl> here it is
<hmollercl> https://github.com/hmollercl/swprop
<hmollercl> know issues: when changed to additiona driver tab app freeze, when installing new drivers there is no progress bar nor cancel button
<hmollercl> run it like
<hmollercl> lxqt-sudo ./software-properties-qt
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-18
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This is my latest try for arc. I read through the guides to make sure my quiltrc was the same and that arc was installed. I modified the quiltrc only in my /etc folder.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That being said I git cloned from the ssh version of the Calamares settings repo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I then did my changes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Then git add -A
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> arc diff
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Then I received this (see pic):
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/iOdgarM.jpg
<lubot> <teward001> and you confirmed your remote is Phab?
<lubot> <teward001> `git remote -v`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think he has push access
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 that said I technically don't have push access to anything even though you gave me perms
<lubot> <teward001> and it's not a key issue
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *blames @tsimonq2 again*
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Lemme check that remote idea
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/kuTTImb.jpg
<lubot> <teward001> yep that means that you don't have push access heh
<lubot> <teward001> which means @tsimonq2 needs to fix you up
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah I see
<lubot> <teward001> or wxl
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did I follow the steps though?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just making sure cause I actually read through most of the applicable parts of that arc guide and contribution guide too
<lubot> <teward001> y'all know Lubuntu installation with encryption was broken yes?
<lubot> <teward001> ran into a few people griping about it on the Ubuntu Hideout discord server where I'm a mod
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [y'all know Lubuntu installation with encryption was broken yes?], Have you read the release notes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And have they?
<lubot> <brli7848> #RTFM somehow won't work in this case? lol
<apt-ghetto> @Thomas Ward: Yes, the Lubuntu installation with encryption is broken. For an UEFI installation have a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Fix EFI/encryption: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136
<apt-ghetto> The Lubuntu installation in BIOS mode with encryption "works", but in a different way then all the other *bbuntus with Ubiquity.
<lubot> <fwapy> err
<lubot> <fwapy> where do i "pr" to
<apt-ghetto> pr means pull request?
<lubot> <fwapy> yes
<apt-ghetto> If you have forked a project on your github account, upload the commit to your github account and create a pull request
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone here that uses KDE knows which app is the one that install privative drivers in kde?
<lubot> <fwapy> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> If you have forked a project on your github account, upload the com …], wait you guys dont have a gerrit or something?
<lubot> <fwapy> @HMollerCl [anyone here that uses KDE knows which app is the one that install privative driv …], app?
<apt-ghetto> no, lubuntu uses phabricator
<lubot> <fwapy> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> no, lubuntu uses phabricator], ah similar i guess
<apt-ghetto> not really
<lubot> <fwapy> oh
<lubot> <fwapy> ic
<lubot> <fwapy> i'll do some searching
<apt-ghetto> github.com/lubuntu-team
<apt-ghetto> if you like to use github
<apt-ghetto> or you can use your github credentials to create an account on phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @fwapy [app?], I don't know how to call the piece of gui software that can do that
<lubot> <fwapy> oki
<lubot> <fwapy> @HMollerCl [I don't know how to call the piece of gui software that can do that], won't cli work better
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [anyone here that uses KDE knows which app is the one that install privative driv …], They don't have a separate app, it is part of KCM or Kconfig Modules in system settings.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> KCM is the same as Kconfig?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wolfenprey talk me about kubuntu-driver-manager is not the same?
<lubot> <kc2bez> `systemsettings5` is the application name.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [anyone here that uses KDE knows which app is the one that install privative driv …], @acheronuk is the Kubuntu maintainer. :P
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 just nagging as I normally do.  so shush.  also 90% of users dont read release notes this is confirmed
<apt-ghetto> 98% don't encrypt
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [anyone here that uses KDE knows which app is the one that install privative driv …], 'privative'? umm, you mean proprietary?
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/kubuntu-driver-kcm.git/
<lubot> <acheronuk> @kc2bez [They don't have a separate app, it is part of KCM or Kconfig Modules in system s …], Yeah, but it will also run seperatelt like most kcm modules outside systemsettings. e.g. envoke with kcmshell5
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to know, thanks for the information.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk ['privative'? umm, you mean proprietary?], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks for the info
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 just nagging as I normally do.  so shush.  also 90% of users dont read …], Which is why we want a welcome center which shows them. :P
<lubot> <aptghetto> The release notes that no one reads?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [The release notes that no one reads?], Yes. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If they don't read the release notes they're missing out, but hey.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Good, maybe with big blinking arrows around?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did anyone update my push access?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I have added the reviewers
<lubot> <aptghetto> To your diff
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Which is why we want a welcome center which shows them. :P], That only works after install, unless you force them to read release notes during the installer process.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause the encrypted partition breakage means they don't *see* a welcome center.
<lubot> <brli7848> @teward001 [That only works after install, unless you force them to read release notes durin …], IMHO, one should always read, or at least, browse over the release note,  before download the iso...
<teward> @brli7848 I agree with you.  However, users are typically lazy and won't read if they can avoid it.
<teward> those of us in highly technical fields tend to but I also wanted the phab link.
<teward> the problem is unless you FORCE users to read it... they won't.
<teward> but thats its own can of worms right there
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> How about a brief note aka an JavaScript alert when you click the iso download button with the release notes?
<lubot> <teward001> 'tis an @tsimonq2 question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone knows an apt python (hopefulle qt) implementation? the one that is used in software-properties is aptdaemon, which is for gtk, so I haven't been able to handle those signals. The one used with KDE is in C++.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [anyone knows an apt python (hopefulle qt) implementation? the one that is used i …], Perhaps ask juliank in #ubuntu-devel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I think it's just called python-apt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's an apt maintainer recently hired by Canonical so he'll be able to help if he's not already on leave.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks. I look at python-apt but couldn't find documentation of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey I'm around to try that automirror commit
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If someone can help give me push access I'd appreciate it
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <teward001> since you're the only one with true access to things :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for the ping
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a4c3f0d2cd3: Add empty trash to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a4c3f0d2cd3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf688aa967bea: Add guilabel to appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf688aa967bea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1235a673f0d8: Fix warning caused by typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1235a673f0d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ed75f8e6aee: more guilabling to make markup more explicit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ed75f8e6aee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe54ecf131076: Add font label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe54ecf131076
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13e36611fa0d: Add label to yes button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13e36611fa0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4d86560530a: Add date and time tab label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4d86560530a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2aafba2e64f6: Add basic settings tab for desktop_notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2aafba2e64f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf1d77d9870f: Add basic and advanced settings together] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf1d77d9870f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL552b41b71099: Add new labels to keyboard and mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL552b41b71099
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ce1ba7eaddf: Inline screenshots for keyboard and mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ce1ba7eaddf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83f5bf4ac7ec: Add screenshot for cursor tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83f5bf4ac7ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8782cc6890e9: Add start of keyboard Layout tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8782cc6890e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS25c5f3c7e479: Samuel Banya: Adding one line fix to Automirror's import socket] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS25c5f3c7e479
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks simon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did you import my github based changes or were those from my arc based changes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Arc
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So I have push access or you have to approve changes each time?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [So I have push access or you have to approve changes each time?], I have to approve
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa23713a23648: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa23713a23648
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d6da9cf5555: Add tab labels for session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d6da9cf5555
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fee8a0661bd: Fix environment (advanced) label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fee8a0661bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24fff591d7ec: Add Default Application tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24fff591d7ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd01e816ef706: Fix mangled phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd01e816ef706
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7eecd2dd2431: Add users tab label to make more clear] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7eecd2dd2431
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe66007174167: Add tab labels for window_effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe66007174167
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet sounds good thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5df10d3ef9e0: Add labels to customize panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5df10d3ef9e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a082fcb6f45: Add labels to customizing qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a082fcb6f45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b6e56d1686f: Add keyboard shortcut for new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b6e56d1686f
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb49ca6a7bb2d: Add keyboard and menushortcuts to Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb49ca6a7bb2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9cfe3d01fc0b: Add recently modified to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9cfe3d01fc0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0c651b2dfca: Add label for new game button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0c651b2dfca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL841406c9c10e: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL841406c9c10e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf4d6399c9bf: Add word wrap] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf4d6399c9bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3ab9ce6af4f: Add labels for cancel and apply button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3ab9ce6af4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc0cf6f7b5e9: Add chaging curosr for qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc0cf6f7b5e9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone else having this with disco dingo? ... Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco/main amd64 dash amd64 0.5.10.2-3ubuntu1 ...   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80] ... E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dash/dash_0.5.10.2-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Retry?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bad DNS caching is bad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *blames @teward001, the breaker of all DNS*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> >_>
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43bfb59fc464: Add more to prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43bfb59fc464
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3770be370ac5: Add labels of buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3770be370ac5
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Are we having a meeting today?
<lynorian> meetingtime?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone else around
<guiverc_d> o/
<kc2bez> o/
 * lynorian wonders who is going first
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If so here's my part: I've been doing handoffs at work and will start my new job in three weeks and my vacation for a week starting Tuesday to Thursday. Thank you Simon for approving my change to automirror. Still waiting on Wendy for assets. Will continue my welcome center work next week. Im currently taking the free Linux founda
<lubot> tion course to teach myself more Linux basics. Thanks, that's my part.
<lynorian> I looked at the code for the welcome center and am not quite sure how to build it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I made it in qt creator but added a cmake file since Simon asked it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Open it up in qt creator and hit run
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just to see the current progress
<lynorian> ok
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks lynorian
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I understand what you mean though because a user should be able to build it in terminal though
<wxl> i've done pretty much nothing. holidays, etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same.
<kc2bez> me three
<lynorian> I have done more with the manual starting to style things more using :guilabel: for buttons
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! I'm here
<lynorian> added one more screenshot
<lynorian> did trash on pcmanfm-qt
<lynorian> some more work on muon
<lynorian> I also added creating files and folders
<lynorian> I have not worked on getting translations to build though
<lynorian> I also did more of featherpad and recenlty modified
<wxl> is that all? XD
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> you're my hero, lynorian 
<lynorian> wait I looked into adding .rst syntax highlighting to featherpad and it seems like a major feature to add
<wxl> oooo
<wxl> is there not arbitrary highlighting? like with pygments or something?
<lynorian> no it has its own custom code for it in the source it looks like
<wxl> cuz THAT might be a better idea
<lynorian> this is why I write the manual in vim mostly
<lynorian> I just looked into this but it does look complicated
<wxl> yeah might be a feature request more than something to make happen
<lynorian> well I am done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> who's next?
<guiverc_d> not much to say, i'm still stuck at `arc diff` which declares everything changed, deletes everything...  maybe i should have emailed -devel ml instead of single person (though i could have chased up more too)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone else?
<lynorian> @SameuleBanya I am thinking you want the manual link in welcome to point to https://manual.lubuntu.me as that is what would be most helpful to a new user
<lubot> <HMollerCl> well, I have an MVP for additional driver tab. You can get all the modified software properties here, to test it: ... https://github.com/hmollercl/swprop
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18c087ebfc8c: fix typo in image file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18c087ebfc8c
<lubot> <HMollerCl> currently known problems are:  ... 1.-When selectng the tab de app freezes while searching for drivers. ... 2.- the apt interface in use is aptdaemon which is suited for gtk, so, there are no interaction with the sistem during insatllation (no progress bar)
<lynorian> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48 I just found out I could do this 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] make button for configuration center work with now adding the arc workflow.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey Lynorian I'll definitely update that link thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Took a screenshot will definitely make the change you suggested
<lynorian> oh and I made something work for you in phab
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [anyone else having this with disco dingo? ... Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu …], that ain't DNS caching @tsimonq2 lol
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [that ain't DNS caching @tsimonq2 lol], Ir worked now
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-21
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @tsimonq2 [https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/], Added to TWinL list
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [Ir worked now], yeah because I think it was a combo of two evils - one is that you had outdated repo data, and the other that the repos were updated with a different version possibly right near or around when you did your update and install attempts
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's good to formally announce that since even a used laptop these days would be 64 bit minimum
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> There's always gonna be projects that help support even lower end comps like Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I think it's good we took a stance on it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Plus there's still an LTS support until 2021 anyway
<lubot> rakhmanWahid was added by: rakhmanWahid
<lubot> <rakhmanWahid> Hi! ... I am Lubuntu user from Indonesia ✋
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! @Mr_Cyber23821
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb093042cf27a: Add labels to tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb093042cf27a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeed63ae8772f: Add changelog tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeed63ae8772f
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6604b8813eb7: Add label to discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6604b8813eb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40f2a853fbd5: Add how to get to featured packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40f2a853fbd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL472494c043d3: One more label for discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL472494c043d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40f4c8769b9d: Add power management rewrite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40f4c8769b9d
<lubot> Edivanio was added by: Edivanio
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-16
<wxl> @kc2bez: pretty much everyone except for like base and server
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: video manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138#2810
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL272b489a3506: Specify X as X11] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL272b489a3506
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.hackster.io/videos/516
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [kvantum works best if you don't stray too far from the built in themes. There ar …], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I need to try qt5ct and give a comparison.], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sorry. I have been away for a while. I had exams for last 15 days.( I had almost become one among the dead) Now I am at home.(winter vacations) Will try to be more active and complete tasks at hand. Can't say I will be available all the time but will definitely reply (sooner or later) if pinged. Y'all are doing great work. @HM
<lubot> ollerCl congrats for the PR! Awesome work!
<wxl> OH now it's time for your developer application right XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *runs*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> OH now it's time for your developer application right XD], YES
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DO IT
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [DO IT], +1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7c275f537f6: Add needed screenshot for upgrade manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7c275f537f6
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-17
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: what do we do with this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I want to SRU something before I apply for dev.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hit me with tasks if anyone finds anything.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: nothing. we need upstream.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I want to SRU something before I apply for dev.], ^
<wxl> you don't need it
<wxl> so i did some investigating and it looks like at least on focal (this is not true with bionic), lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop^ both provide sddm and sddm-theme-lubuntu
<wxl> oh derp nevermind my bionic comment
<wxl> as of wheezy, though, debian basically made tasksel = metapackages so we should be good
<lynorian> yet of course
<wxl> did you mean yes?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for checking on that wxl. Good information to know.
<lynorian> oops
<wxl> if you want to see what the task does: `taskel --task-packages lubuntu-desktop`
<wxl> it returns `lubuntu-desktop^`
<wxl> you can feed both `lubuntu-desktop` and `lubuntu-desktop^` through `apt-cache show` to see the results
<lubot> <kc2bez> `apt install -s lubuntu-desktop` should simulate that too if I am not wrong.
<wxl> right. for all intents and purposes the tasksel "package" with the carat is a package just like any other
<lubot> <kc2bez> That makes sense.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I appreciate you digging into it.
<wxl> np
<wxl> i remember there used to be a difference and indeed there was
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-18
<lubot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii @ericadams ! Welcome
<lubot> <ericadams> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hii @ericadams ! Welcome], Hello. Thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ericadams [Hello. Thanks!], Great to see you here Eric!
<lubot> <ericadams> Thanks @kc2bez!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Welcome!
<lubot> <ericadams> Hi Hans. Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports … Dead useful.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> !info lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I hate you lubot.
<lubot> <lynorian> needs to be on irc
<lynorian> !info lxqt-globablkeys
<ubot93> Package lxqt-globablkeys does not exist in focal
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! lynorian 
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info eoan lxqt-globalkeys
<ubot93> 'lxqt-globalkeys' is not a valid release: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, experimental, fasttrack, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, liquorix, partner, stable, stable-backports, testing, tor, unstable, vanir, virtualbox
<lynorian> !info eoan lxqt-globalkeys
<lynorian> oops
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info lxqt-globalkeys eoan
<ubot93> lxqt-globalkeys (0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1, eoan): daemon used to register global keyboard shortcuts (appl.). In component universe, is optional. Built by lxqt-globalkeys. Size 150 kB / 599 kB
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! We had a new release of lxqt-globalkeys just before eoan release na?
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/releases/tag/0.14.3
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: @tsimonq2 we should package this for focal. Shouldn't we?
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please do
<The_LoudSpeaker> Will be glad to. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do I start?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 is that stuck in MoM
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think it is
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/REPORT
<The_LoudSpeaker> Some translations contain diff 3 markers according to that report.
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do i go about solving these? @kc2bez ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure, this is where we listen to the sage advice from @tsimonq2
<The_LoudSpeaker> _/\_
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let me call sensei. wxl: ^^
<wxl> anyone with an i7-{8,9}750H? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1855178
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1855178 in linux (Ubuntu) "pstate" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ericadams @profetik777 Hey! We're looking to start a Marketing Team and I reached out to both of you :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd like to pilot a team
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Some translations contain diff 3 markers according to that rep …], With translations always drop the delta
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [@ericadams @profetik777 Hey! We're looking to start a Marketing Team and I reach …], Do either of you have experience or background? I really don't, so I don't know where to help you start :)
<lubot> <ericadams> @tsimonq2 [I'd like to pilot a team], Sounds good. I can help with the website and maybe creating content. Or in other ways you may have in mind.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ericadams [Sounds good. I can help with the website and maybe creating content. Or in other …], wxl has had an idea about creating a LXQt vs LXDE comparison
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably something in the form of an FAQ on the website or in the manual
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It would also be good to spice up the manual a bit and help @lynorian out :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't have a super solid idea yet but I wanted to get some interested people together to discuss ideas
<lubot> <ericadams> That's helpful for people who know what those things are. I was hoping we could do something with the website to explain what Lubuntu is, why someone would want to use it and so on.
<lubot> <ericadams> So LXQt is important in that description as is the way Lubuntu is put together, the Ubuntu base, default apps, usability, performance and so on but I think there needs to be some better high-level info as well.
<lubot> <ericadams> All things to discuss.
<wxl> the LXQt vs LXDE thing was a two-fold reason: to encourage people to get the newer versions, but also to explain why LXQt is so fantastic and how the switch is indicative of major progress in development of the distro overall
<wxl> a comparison to other flavors might be nice, too
<lynorian> agreed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The front page seriously needs to get revamped, maybe that can be a project to deploy on 20.04 release day, and that can link to a more detailed page?
<lubot> <ericadams> I'd like to do a lot on the website. Martin's release notes for the latest MATE is a good example.
<lubot> <ericadams> I can poke around and put togther some ideas
<lubot> <ericadams> I can create a new video to replace the 18.10 one as well
<lubot> <ericadams> Lots of things I think
 * guiverc wonders (tsimonq2) about release day; I see a lot of support hits go up in week or two before release day... though those folks maybe don't visit flavor web sites anyway
<lubot> <ericadams> They will if we tell them to :)
<lubot> <ericadams> Or ask I should say
<guiverc> tell em :)
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [Do either of you have experience or background? I really don't, so I don't know …], Def. Lets set up a project space to brain dump all the possibilites.
<lubot> <profetik777> @ericadams do you have a preferred platform?  I like asana for this stuff but it isnt open sourced.
<lubot> <profetik777> Not sure if people care, but lol you never know.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777 [Def. Lets set up a project space to brain dump all the possibilites.], Want to get an account on our Phabricator instance and leverage a wiki page or a task?
<lubot> <profetik777> Ah sounds good.
<lubot> <ericadams> I'd say let's use what everyone else is so we can have things out there for everyone to collaborate
<lubot> <kc2bez> We have our codiMD instance if it helps too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <ericadams> I do love markdown
<lubot> <profetik777> Cool.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-19
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [With translations always drop the delta], English ploxxx.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently luguito is sleeping.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Looks that way.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Awww?
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [Want to get an account on our Phabricator instance and leverage a wiki page or a …], Forgot I created one in July when we first discussed kicking things off :)
<lubot> <profetik777> Put up some stuff there (Project & Wiki). Project could start off with brain dumping since there will be a swarm of awesome ideas
<lubot> <profetik777> that would need ranking and prioritization.
<lubot> <profetik777> And wiki to document some notes of what we would want should a new volunteer make themselves known to help us out.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we can help in any way or point you in the right direction, please let us know :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ("us" being LC)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 can you give some brief instructions about fixing https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/REPORT ?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker you mean other than viewing each file manually, reviewing the diffs that it's complaining about, and then manually resolving the diffs as part of the merge process?
<lubot> <teward001> the conflicting files means that there's changes in one side that can't cleanly apply on the other and vice versa
<lubot> <teward001> so you have to manually go in and deconflict the conflicts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how do I upload? Instructions on that?
<lubot> <teward001> well the first question is: have you deconflicted the merge conflicts and have a working source package that contains the results of the merging?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Downloading and looking at the files now.
<lubot> <teward001> start there before you even begin thinking about 'uploading' it anywhere
<lubot> <teward001> because you have to deconflict the merge conflicts first and manually resolve em.
<lubot> <teward001> i remember this was sometimes pain when there's a plethora of diffs (nginx for example) and they all conflicted.
<lubot> <teward001> (though I had teh server team on my side for that one)
<lubot> <teward001> (now we're just permanently diverged)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am done with resolving conflicts. as far as I understand
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I test it? build from it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> umm. following the readme that came with https://merges.ubuntu.com/l/lxqt-globalkeys/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3-1ubuntu1.src.tar.gz running "make" gives me: … `make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker try `mkdir build; cd build` first
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> shame story
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :/
<wxl> ugh sigh i hate their build instructions
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> they are too less
<wxl> sorry, you need to `cmake ..` first
<wxl> so `mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make`
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: lets blame the lack of sane build instructions on Simon!  xD
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay
<wxl> cmake does build configuration. the old adage of compiling was `./configure; make; make install` 
<wxl> @teward001 it's usually his fault but in this case it's the snooty developers XD
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i like the ./configure method
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ugghhhh! I have to download some 5 mb for cmake and it will take 15mins on my connection!! 😐
<wxl> hahahah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> why do I live in a forest or a place where I don't have good internet speeds. I hate you modiji.
<wxl> you should never download binaries. only source code. compile it yourself.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am doing sudo apt install cmake ffs!!
<wxl> see that's your problem
<wxl> binaries are bigger :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you should never download binaries. only source code. compile it yourself.], it will take ages then. aren't source codes bigger?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I just noticed cmake is also available as snap
<The_LoudSpeaker> and is 3 versions ahead of the apt one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> puaj! snap.
<The_LoudSpeaker> puaji means?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @kc2bez @wxl @simonquigley check this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D66 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am sure now we won't get any errors simillar to https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED19d68e86d6c0ab3510142402e9e5540d2116cd39
<wxl> okie dokie
<lubot> <teward001> *four seconds later* ERROR ERROR ERROR *BOOM*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [*four seconds later* ERROR ERROR ERROR *BOOM*], You're an error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *fires a cannon at @teward001*
<lubot> <teward001> you're speaking of yourself @tsimonq2.   *fires a 600-ton projectile accelerated to 4% the speed of light from the MAC guns in orbit at @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *unleashes Reagan's Star Wars on @teward001*
<The_LoudSpeaker> if anyone accepts D66 now, I can edit meta accordingly now and then sleep. we will get results in tomorrow's iso for testing. ;)
 * wxl sends Doctor Manhattan to wipe @tsimonq2 out of existence
<The_LoudSpeaker> i'd prefer the infinity snap
<The_LoudSpeaker> neither dead nor existent.
 * wxl installs every snap in existence on @tsimonq2's computer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *installs Windows XP on wxl's computer*
<wxl> sorry, i think i win on that front
<The_LoudSpeaker> I agree
<lubot> <teward001> *installs the original DOS 1.0 onto Simon's computer*
 * wxl installs TempleOS on Simon's computer
 * wxl wins
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay okay I'll give you that
<lubot> <teward001> *installs DOS 1.0 on wxl's computer*
<wxl> i've never bothered installing it. i wonder what it's like
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try getting crossfaded on meth and heroin and using DOS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's probably a good comparison
<The_LoudSpeaker> whats TempleOS?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look it up
<The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<The_LoudSpeaker> anyone looking into D66 now? If not then I am going to sleep. :)
<lubot> <teward001> simon would but he's lazy so :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [simon would but he's lazy so :)], Okay Mr. Core Developer
<The_LoudSpeaker> * The Security Guy
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Okay Mr. Core Developer], considering D66 is the Lubuntu Image stuf... :P
<lubot> <teward001> i'm currently looking at sudo for something else
<wxl> i think we should do a twitch livestream where we all review an installation and walkthrough of templeos
<lubot> <teward001> and Apache2 as well for something else
<lubot> <teward001> ... and the programming for the Missiles tat are headed towards you @tsimonq2... um I mean, what?
<lubot> <teward001> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i think we should do a twitch livestream where we all review an installati …], YES
<wxl> or maybe a web page: "lubuntu for templeos users"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> "..is a biblical-themed lightweight operating system designed to be the Third Temple prophesied in the Bible.."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ggwp!
<wxl> it gets weirder
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Written in HolyC
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lol!
<wxl> to be fair, it's a rather remarkable achievement for someont dealing with schizophrenia. i didn't realize he died last year.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ouch!
<lubot> * HMollerCl don't link snaps
<wxl> wow: 'Once TempleOS was completed, most of his time was spent "coding, web surfing, or using the output from the National Institute of Standards and Technology randomness beacon to talk to God".'
<wxl> whoa, he died a couple hours away from me.
<wxl> "In December 2018, Linux.org (an unofficial community for Linux users) was defaced by hackers to include a reference to his death"
<wxl> wow. i think i have to buy this. https://www.d3vur.com/product/templeos-cia-hat-glow-in-the-dark/
<wxl> you know raman if you get your dev application in you could just take care of it yourself :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Preparing bhaiya!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try that cmake and build tomorrow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ticks one thing off the pre req list for me.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-20
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P51
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 @kc2bez wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> anyone else.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, did we miss standup again today?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P51], install the correct -dev package
<lubot> <RikMills> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=Qt5DBusConfig.cmake
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, did we miss standup again today?], Yes. I was busy and lost track of it. Semester break maintenance happening here.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searc …], Thanks! I will do it tonight.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just left home.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searc …], This is a very helpful page. I should probably bookmark it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> luguito is on vacation
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He needs a break.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 you free?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 you free?], Free but no computer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's up?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:24 (find_package): …   By not providing "FindQt5LinguistTools.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this …   project has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by …   "Qt5LinguistTools", but CMake did not find one. …   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5LinguistT
<lubot> ools" …   (requested version 5.7.1) with any of the following names: …     Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake …     qt5linguisttools-config.cmake …   Add the installation prefix of "Qt5LinguistTools" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or …   set "Qt5LinguistTools_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above …   files.  If "Qt5LinguistTools" provides a separate deve
<lubot> lopment package or …   SDK, be sure it has been installed. … -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred! … See also "/home/ubuntu/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3-1ubuntu1/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searc …], ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plug both of those cmake files in
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I installed qtbase5-dev
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And find the package
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, just search for the new ones
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I searched
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Yeah, just search for the new ones], Right. Once you add it as a build dep it should be fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=Qt5LinguistTools
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I searched], Both of them?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=c …], ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=c …], Add the file extension and specifically put that it's a file in your query :)
<lubot> <RikMills> The fisrt one works: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=focal&arch=any
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> worked
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <RikMills> To be claer, as said you need to search for the while filename: Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah I did that
<lubot> <RikMills> or chnage the default search option to "packages that contain files whose names contain the keyword"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> have to install qttools5-dev
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 133MB download :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [133MB download :/], Convince your Uni to host an Ubuntu archive mirror
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Convince your Uni to host an Ubuntu archive mirror], For them 2TB is too much
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> can't get a 2TB storage for this
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I am not in uni currently.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is a perfect example of something the Lubuntu funds would cover ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Uni's 1.5GB bandwidth is enough if not for sophos. But thats a different story.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [This is a perfect example of something the Lubuntu funds would cover ;)], ooooooooooh! ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Uni's 1.5GB bandwidth is enough if not for sophos. But thats a different story.], problem is my own network provider. currently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [problem is my own network provider. currently], apt-cacher-ng
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's some kind of proxy right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have to set it up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> First task when I reach uni
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had something simillar set up for chroots before but removed later
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yay! after 4 more searches and installation of various libraries and packages cmake succesfully wrote the build files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [yay! after 4 more searches and installation of various libraries and packages cm …], apt build-dep PACKAGE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or similar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was installing what cmake logs asked me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's why these builds are typically done in a clean environment. You may have a package installed on your system already which may be an optional flag and can change the output of a package as opposed to pure build dependencies on top of a base system which can provide insight into whether optional dependencies are necessary, prese
<lubot> nt, and/or problematic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z86N9Zy2Zj/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I see only translation errors. cmake files are fixed I suppose.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check line 111
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look up in the code the file and line number it's outputting and pastebin that line with five lines before and after for context
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I see only translation errors. cmake files are fixed I suppose.], Correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Look up in the code the file and line number it's outputting and pastebin that l …], Five lines is typically safe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is this straight from upstream?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> straight from the mom package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [straight from the mom package], Aha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Look up in the code the file and line number it's outputting and pastebin that l …], ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet it's a merge conflict that you still need to resolve
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I also think so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would personally do a recursive grep for ">>>" and "<<<" respectively, which should highlight where your merge conflicts are
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In translations, a good rule of thumb is to always favor Debian's variant
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I use ^W in nano for that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [In translations, a good rule of thumb is to always favor Debian's variant], yeah I did that only
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu one was a bit incomplete
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> like it is written in the file that it is incomplete
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I should have saved an example
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The next thing I would encourage you to do, once you're done and get this to build, is run `debuild -S -d` and run `debdiff <CURRENT DEBIAN VERSION>.dsc <NEW UBUNTU VERSION BASED ON TOP>.dsc` and manually inspect the diff. MoM can sometimes be stupid
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's also a good way to figure out precisely what to document in the changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [ubuntu one was a bit incomplete], Makes sense
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [The next thing I would encourage you to do, once you're done and get this to bui …], okay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [The next thing I would encourage you to do, once you're done and get this to bui …], At the end of the day, when we keep an Ubuntu delta, it's a good practice to get in the habit of always analyzing the current delta, partly for documentation reason but partly because if there's something we can send to Debian, we shou
<lubot> ld
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh I acutally forgot to fix that file in line 111
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [At the end of the day, when we keep an Ubuntu delta, it's a good practice to get …], Cases where you should continue adding things to your new version include but are not limited to if Debian added changelog entries, if Debian has more translations (unless our base strings are different, which is rare but has happened 
<lubot> before), and if there are changes you can manually see in the diff that aren't documented in the changelog that should be documented
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When you do merges from Debian, always always always completely document the remaining delta thoroughly in the changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can pull up an example if you'd like but it's fairly straightforward
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [oh I acutally forgot to fix that file in line 111], No worries :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The reason why I've let others fill in with explanations of deltas and how to deal with them is because it's a fairly abstract concept that took me some time to fully comprehend myself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's one of those things that has become muscle memory to me and is difficult to teach
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I can pull up an example if you'd like but it's fairly straightforward], example would be good.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> if you aren't busy ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [example would be good.], Sure, let me think of one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [example would be good.], https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbuild/0.74.0-1ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I pulled that straight from my Core Developer application :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2/Applications/CoreDeveloper
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> noice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> build succesful yayayay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be … an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory; … (expected one of lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.gz, lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.bz2, … lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.lzma,  lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.xz or lxqt-
<lubot> globalkeys-0.14.3-1ubuntu1.orig) … continue anyway? (y/n)`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I should create one ? from the current folder?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dnC597Tdm9/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have libx11-dev and xserver-xorg-input-libinput-dev installed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ @tsimonq2 wxl: @kc2bez
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and others. any help appreciated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think it is an issue with the control file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have to merge it correctly again afaik.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Those two build depends were from the debian side but not on the ubuntu side. I kept the debian side when merging.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker are you on eoan or focal?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> focal
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> container
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did modify the debian changelog accordingly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nvm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot to place a "," between those two
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but still I need a source tar ball.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can you show me the control file?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for the tarball, you noeed to get the sourcecode
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> running debsign failed now. 😶
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [can you show me the control file?], one sec
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/Intro?action=show&redirect=IntroDebianPackaging
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [running debsign failed now. 😶], for ppa?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for debuild -S -d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [can you show me the control file?], https://phab.lubuntu.me/P52
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P52], you solved the ","?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [you solved the ","?], yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [for ppa?], using —no-sign doesn't give the error
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, signing is for signing .deb so you can upload to ppa
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when only want to build .de I use: debuild -us -uc -tc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (-tc is postclean)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. noted.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to upload to a PPA, run debuild -S -d -sa -k[key]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> now running debdiff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [to upload to a PPA, run debuild -S -d -sa -k[key]], okay. this goes to saved messaged
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *messages
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I fetched the current debian version. dsc from mom page and I already have the just compiled current-ubuntu-version-on-top.dsc but I can't run debdiff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fCXVKNRD3N/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you need tar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/Intro?action=show&redirect=IntroDebianPackagin …], @The_LoudSpeaker see this
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for debdiff also?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker see this], k.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dpkg-source: error: cannot fstat file /home/ubuntu/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3.orig.tar.xz: No such file or directory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it gives an error
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If debdiff is passed two source packages (.dsc files) it will compare the contents of the source packages. If the source packages differ only in Debian revision number (that is, the .orig.tar.gz files are the same in the two .dsc files), then interdiff(1) will be used to compare the two patch files if this program is available on th
<lubot> e system, otherwise a diff will be performed between the two source trees.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^ from manpages
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> got it running. downloaded resp orig.tar.xz , tar.xz.asc and a debian.tar.xz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> got a looong output. showing changes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 @teward001 next steps on how to upload this merged source?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [got a looong output. showing changes], meanwhile I will try to document this in debian changelog if something is not already present.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-21
<guiverc> on an (clean) install; where can I find the log file?  (assuming there is one)
<lubot> <kc2bez> guiverc are you looking for the installation log? If so, it would be in `/var/log/installer` There is a job at the very end of the installation that copies the log over.
<guiverc> thanks kc2bez 
<lubot> <kc2bez> YW
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 @teward001 next steps on how to upload this merged source?], BUMP
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-22
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 @teward001 next steps on how to upload this merged source?], does it build?  Do you have the merge somewhere?  If it's an Lubuntu package it has to be incorporated on Phab first
<lubot> <teward001> if not it has to be directly uploaded.
<lubot> <teward001> also sorry i'm running heavily in errands mode recently for the holidays
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause i did no holiday shopping 😜
<lubot> <kc2bez> I still need to start myself 😭
<lubot> emrekayamix was added by: emrekayamix
<lubot> <emrekayamix> beyler türk varmı 😅
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have the merge in my container @teward001
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is a Lubuntu package, The debian/cotrol file points to phab for vcs-git.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: need you here.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or anyone who has experience of fixing merges on MoM
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @kc2bez, "arc diff" doesn't work.
<kc2bez> makes sense if you didn't clone it from there I guess. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@focal-dev:~/lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.3-1ubuntu1$ arc diff
<The_LoudSpeaker> Usage Exception: `arc diff` is only supported under git, hg, svn.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info focal ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<ubot93> 'ubuntu-developer-tools-center' is not a valid release: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, experimental, fasttrack, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, liquorix, partner, stable, stable-backports, testing, tor, unstable, vanir, virtualbox
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info ubuntu-developer-tools-center focal
<ubot93> ubuntu-developer-tools-center (18.09+disco1, focal): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Built by ubuntu-make. Size 3 kB / 23 kB
<The_LoudSpeaker> ah!
<lubot> <emrekayamix> 19.04 download error
<The_LoudSpeaker> @emrekayamix Explain your problem in brief in the support channel. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <emrekayamix> lubuntu it gets stuck when you download it from the site
<lubot> <kc2bez> What site are you downloading from and which version are you downloading @emrekayamix ?
<lubot> <emrekayamix> official site 19.04
<lubot> <emrekayamix> Breaking up after 1.5 gb
<lubot> <kc2bez> 19.04 isn't on the official site, it is EOL https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ You should download 19.10
<lubot> <emrekayamix> 🙏
<lubot> <emrekayamix> thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem. If you need anything further feel free to ask in the support channel.
<lubot> <emrekayamix> lubuntu stable and fast faster than nearest rival xubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! glad you liked it.
<wxl> 0536 < The_LoudSpeaker:#lubuntu-devel> Usage Exception: `arc diff` is only supported under git, hg, svn.
<wxl> ^ that is a clear sign that it is not a git repo, i.e. it's not cloned from phab, so there's the problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I fix it then?
<wxl> start by working with a phab clone
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> start by working with a phab clone], K.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So you mean cloning phab one and then updating it to match the one I downloaded from MoM ?
<wxl> basically yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Isn't that kinda useless? I mean then what's the use of MoM then? The package from MoM is rendered useless if we have to hand edit phab ones to match the merge. Isn't there some way to upload the fixed source back to MoM and get it working normally for the package?
<wxl> yes! you become a developer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🤦🏻‍♂
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can't I upload and then you sponsor it like we do in phab currently?
<wxl> yes, you can force us to do what you should have done to begin with :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You need to only supervise ra. I already fixed the errors.
<wxl> thus the value of phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So now you really want me to hand edit soo many files in phab to match the latest release?
<wxl> you could make a patch out of it and just apply it. that's what's needed regardless
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will create a patch tomorrow. Just got my network changed. Will have workable internet tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yes! you become a developer], ^
